# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Буквы из сундучка

## Kliakca

[IMG]http://*********ru/545354.jpg[/IMG]


*Посадил мужик Аллею, тонких, беленьких берёз.
Поливал деревьям корни, защищал стволы от гроз.
Всё мечтал, наступит осень и на лавочке, вдвоём...
Он под кронами деревьев возродит с любимой дом.

Потянулись к солнцу ветки, соком полнилась листва,
"Невтерпёж" пришла в аллею и подкралася беда.
Дом её пронизан ветром и сквозит со всех сторон,
Флюгер крутится на крыше, и мороз лютует в нём.

Порубила на дровишки, всю Аллею, лишь пеньки
Истекали соком слёзным, словно ивы у реки.
"Невтерпёж" замёрзла очень, топит печку из берёз,
А мужик, придя в аллею, лишь набрал бутылку слёз.

Пролетело время быстро, скоро осень на дворе,
На пеньках растут поганки, развлеченье детворе.
Нет аллеи и скамейки, только корни на земле,
Нет дровишек, прогорели и золою по судьбе.

Не рубите люди жизни, не губите труд людской,
Дайте вырасти деревьям, шелестели, чтоб листвой!
Чтоб осталась для потомков целовальная скамья,
Что бы в памяти осталось, - Здесь влюбились ты и я!*

----------


## Лев

Уж, замуж невтерпёж:rolleyes: Аллея!!! Алеет закат... 
А стишок неплох :Aga: 
Нет аллеи - один раз правильно написала, молодец...

----------


## Гуслик

Хорошо!

----------


## Kliakca

*Гуслик*,*Лев*,спасибо, Word устанавливать надо.

----------


## oskar_65

*Kliakca*, :flower: 
Да просто здорово!
Получил удовольствие.(как ни банально это звучит,блинн)
Спасибо и привет!
PAN зайдёт, потребует ещё... будь готова.:biggrin:
Да и... 


> "Невтерпёшь"


пишется через Ж... сорри

----------


## Лев

> Word устанавливать надо.


попробуй это - я себе поставил: http://download.openoffice.org/index.html

----------


## Kliakca

> Да просто здорово!
> Получил удовольствие.(как ни банально это звучит,блинн)


*oskar_65*,спасибо, мне приятно слышить вашу оценку.



> PAN зайдёт, потребует ещё...


Я скорее превращусь в дряхлую старушку, прежде чем увижу :biggrin:



> будь готова.


Уже можно раздеваться?:rolleyes:

----------


## Лев

> Уже можно раздеваться?


Что, хочешь аватар сменить? :Vah:

----------


## Kliakca

> Что, хочешь аватар сменить?


*Лев*,вам тоже Word нужен?:rolleyes:


*Помню я тюльпанов запах,
Горных маков аромат,
Черепаший домик странный,
Поместился на руках.

И восточные базары,
Дынным мёдом зазывают,
Пахлава,хурма,инжир,
Как наркотиком дурманят.

И в беседке шелкопрядом,
Кокон бабочки на ветке,
Ивы плаксами стоят,
В абрикосовой подсветке.

Ах, вернуться бы на миг,
Окунуться в хаос детства,
И на солнце чайных роз,
Вновь до трусиков раздеться.

Босоногою промчаться,
В кипятке весенней лужи,
Где не знали мы тогда,
Что такое насморк стужи.

Где отец со мной в качелях,
Под прохладой винограда,
Не вернуть теперь года,
Знаю я всё это...правда.*

----------


## Лев

> Лев,вам тоже Word нужен?


Не-а... - внимание к написанному.
Это что - белый стих?

----------


## Kliakca

> Это что - белый стих?


Это как?
Я вот думаю, надо ли старые стихи выкладывать или только новые писать........:rolleyes:

*               * * *
Когда решаем мы за тех, за этих,
Закроем дверь и заколотим уши,
Забив железный шпингалет в душе,
Глазами уподобившись лишь суше.

Когда мы говорим сами с собою.
Пытаясь отвечать за тех, за этих,
Не зная, что твориться в мире том,
Пытаемся самим себе ответить.

Вообразив, что знаем жизнь иную,
В себя забросим мысли все плохие,
И грязью обливаем, но прозревши,
В итоге мы становимся слепыми...

Когда решаем мы за тех, за этих,
А сами в жизни путь счастливый ищем,
И раздаём советы тем и этим,
Хотя в душе своей подобны нищим.

Когда вернёмся мы от тех, от этих,
И остаёмся не в себе, но с образАми,
Замаливаем вновь грехи чужие,
Забыв свои, залив грехи слезами.

Когда же путь себе найдём счастливый,
Забыв сказать спасибо, тем и этим,
В душе и сердце выровняв весы,
Чужих ошибок во все не заметим.

Пока внутри нарушенный баланс,
Соскакивают гири безрассудства,
Нас постигает наваждений транс,
Который превращаем мы в искусство.

Когда мы говорим сами с собою.
Пытаясь отвечать за тех, за этих,
Не зная, что твориться в мире том,
Пытаемся в стихах другим ответить.*

----------


## Лев

> Это как?
> Я вот думаю, надо ли старые стихи выкладывать или только новые писать........


Старое - это для тебя, для читателя - новое. Объясни мне, старому рифмоплёту, 1я и 3я строчки не в рифме, а 2я и 4я в рифме - это стиль такой? (ой у тебя всё по разному - не буду считать:rolleyes:)

----------


## Kliakca

> это стиль такой?


 :Aga: 

** * **
*Утратив веру и надежду,
Надев сутану отрешенья,
Молиться будем мы Богам,
Но нет безверию прощенья!

Загнав себя в чужую боль,
Забыв порыв любви в сомненье,
Как поддаёмся мы легко...
За что же просим мы прощенье?

Задув свечу в своей душе,
Склонив себя к иконостасу,
Мы губим веру, в нелюбви,
Для ада расплодив заразу...

Как можно жить во мраке дня,
Надев сутану отрешенья,
И сколько не молись Богам,
Но нет безверию прощенья!!!*

----------


## Лев

> Мы губим веру, в нелюбви,


Истинно сказано...

----------


## Kliakca

*Пробился луч, как заря,
Коленок дырки в полу,
Видать молилась не зря,
Открыл глаза по утру.

Пробился луч, как заря,
Аид забрал ада гром,
Видать молилась не зря,
Смиренна я на поклон.

Пробился луч, как заря,
Людская жизнь это грош,
Видать молилась не зря,
Различий нет,плох-хорош.

Пробился луч, как заря,
Из нитки, жизни канат,
Видать молилась не зря,
Остановив твой закат.

Пробился луч, как заря,
Колок струны подтяну,
Видать молилась не зря,
Я без тебя не живу.

Пробился луч, как заря,
Я на коленях к Богам,
Видать молилась не зря,
Он милосерден вновь к нам!*

----------


## КП

Вскипает разум удивленно:
"О чем молилась?Дездемона!"
За  то спасибо,что потом,
Смеялся долго под столом.
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Kliakca

*= РЕАНИМАЦИЯ =

Уходит жизнь песком сыпучим,
И рвутся струны в одночасье.
В груди срывает пробку с тучи,
И заполняет ночь несчастье.

Иконы спят с уходом солнца,
Забыв своё предназначенье,
Коленки в лом во тьме оконца,
Не сплю лишь я в мольбе теченья.

Крысалом бъёт по сердцу шокер,
Срывая в мате мир прозренью,
-Живи ж ты сука, выпал джокер,
Идёт за жизнь борьба со смертью.

По капле, капля, плазма в вены,
Источник жизни, как в песчинке,
Не затворить от сердца двери,
Огнём пробиться в свет лучинке.

Халатов белых, миг спасенью,
Прогнать пытаясь узы смерти,
Снуют, как ангелы над чернью,
Загнать всех демонов на жерди.

Холодный мрак танцует в доме,
Виски на отмаш, бьют секунды,
Звонок звенит, рука в поклоне,
Застыли пальцы, - Звон, кому ты?

Не тот звонок, в мольбе слова,
В слезах от воска лик Марии,
Об стенку лбом бьёт голова,
-Пока звонить вас не просили.

Зачем мне жить, коль смерть его,
Разрывом сердце, душ кормленье,
Оставь...прошу...возьми моё,	
Как ненасытна ночь в томленье.

* * *
Господь, прости и сохрани!
Я матерюсь не ради "Славы",
Дай жизнь ему, мою возьми,
Отмой ей сточные канавы.

Пусть я сгорю в твоем огне,
Дай, Бог, мне это пережить,
В своей безжалостной мольбе,
Господь, меня прошу корить!!!

Удар по карте, стрелкой ввысь,
Задёргав жизнь осциллограммы,
Ручьём стекают слёзы в ниц,
Хвала богам, он будет с нами!!!

* * *

Голова от мыслей чёрных ломится,
Стала чёрной моя светла горница,
С глухоманью тунельною стОнеца,
В голове гром набатами звоница.

Тенью свЕчи об стены всё мечутся,
Души близких, родных искалечутся,
Черти алчные  плотями лечутся,
Пред иконой, в огне изувечутся.

Мне совсем уж  порою не дышится,
Мне совсем ничего уж не пишется,
Голос хрипом небесным колышится,
В голове кнут потерями хлыщется.

Ночи все на пролёт карой полнятся,
С ног сшибает и обморок клонится,
Рук чужих кутерьма словом гонятся,
На коленях с молитвами множимся.

Я молю за тебя, жизнь воротица,
Я молю за тебя, ночи кончатся,
Я молю у тебя, дым кадильника,
Отпусти ты его, тьма могильника.


*

----------


## Лев

> Пробился луч, как заря,
> Коленок дырки в полу,
> Видать молилась не зря,
> Открыл глаза по утру.


 :Ok:  давай песню делай :flower:

----------


## Kliakca

*Свыше послано проклятье друзьям,
Что поделать, там виднее, Богам.
Камни чёрные от слизи скользят,
Сохраню я уходящий твой взгляд.

Вспоминай лишь обо мне иногда,
Горечь сладости на нежных устах.
Помню слов твоих тепло, покрывал,
Так зачем же от себя отгонял?

Зло отпрянуло, не в силах с добром,
Как тепло нам было в кресле вдвоём,
Разбросали россыпь звёзд в синеву,
По которым я спускалась к нему.

Взгляды злобные на мерзких устах,
Уничтожить нас пытались в умах.
Унижали, получив в ответ кость,
Выливали в белый свет свою злость.

Зла судьба для нас двоих, почему?
Я без крыльев, по болоту, к нему.
Засосёт трясина, вновь без тебя,
Не смогла прожить ни ночки, не дня.

Обратишься кем теперь, кто б сказал?
Ветер вьюгой по душе, промолчал...
ЗапорОшил, заглушил нас февраль,
Я любила...ты забыл...улетал...*

----------


## Лев

> Смеялся долго под столом.


Смеяться, право, не грешно...
Но тут совсем уж не смешно,
Когда душою открываясь,
Но не таясь в исповеданьи,
Сквозь боль и слёзы очищаясь,
Звучит сие преданье...

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Крысалом


Кресалом бЬёт



> Свыше послано проклятье друзьям,


Проклятье свыше послано друзьям - в этом порядке лучше, а вообще этот стих сырой по отношению к выставленным выше...

----------


## Kliakca

> в этом порядке лучше


*Лев*,если поменять, то ритм ломается.
В каждой строчке усилие идёт на последнее слово. :Aga: 

*Басня

Наполнил землю Бог, людьми и плотью,
Но появились «недоделки»-«переделки».
Быть может во хмелю людей творил он,
Быть может, пошутил там «самоделкин»?

Веков прошло с тех пор уже не мало,
Блуждают в нашем мире «переделки».
И в радости, меж ног, всегда шныряют,
Подлизы, в жизни ихней, «недоделки».

Перед людьми, самоназвАнными Богами, 
Не видя лишь в зеркальном отраженье,
Что рождены они, с копытами, с рогами.
Боятся от людей познать прозренья.

Давно уж оторвались от них тени,
Не знают Библии и не читав Корана,
Но тени не пришить к ногам иголкой,
Делили «шкуру не убитого барана».

Решили вдруг себя на трон возвысить,
Плясать под дудку ереси заставить.
И между ног всегда снуют подлизы,
Нельзя же без подлиз народом править.

А люд простой не замечал их рвенья,
Стремился в жизни стать мастеровыми,
Что б накормить семью, не «бычье племя»,
Наполнить жизнь друзьями и родными.

Бесило сильно «переделков», равнодушье,
Такое не вниманье к их стремленьям.
И вот решили, обливать всех грязью! 
Посеять смуту в мир, людским сомненьям.

Слепили сплетни, разослали «недоделков»,
Распространяли что бы мусор и заразу.
Забыли только, в голове у них ведь дыры,
И «недоделков», люди вычислили сразу.

Но сколько б не крутились «переделки»,
И сколько бы не лили в массы грязи,
Им не дано познать, наш мир людской,
Ведь людям хорошо жилось без «мрази».

От одиночества страдают переделки,
Снуют в разрывах между Адом с Раем,
Их дебилизм просвечивает сущность,
Утратив совесть, в куче, за сараем.

Мораль сей басни , просто такова!
Коль хочется с людьми прожить свой век,
Не надо гадить, с кем судьба свела,
Тогда и «недоделкин» станет человек!*

----------


## Лев

> Лев,если поменять, то ритм ломается.
> В каждой строчке усилие идёт на последнее слово.


Не убедила - стих сырой...

----------


## Kliakca

> Не убедила - стих сырой...


Вам видней, я не поэтесса, а стихи были написанны ещё раньше. :Aga: 

*Я проснулась, что б напомнить,
Как я мило наслаждалась,
Когда страстно ты сопел,
Я лишь рядом улыбалась.

Когда пальцы в волосах,
Твоих, ночью заблудились,
Когда звёздочки впотьмах,
На твои глаза скатились.

Когда нежными словами,
С губ твоих слетала стая,
Как в бреду шептанье сна,
Говорил мне: Мало...,Мало...

Я боялась сон прервать,
Всё щеки твоей касалась,
И по бровкам, и по носу,
Счастью выделена малость.

Не хотела сон будить,
Но прервалось утром счастье,
Снова начал ты бузить:
- До чего ж любовь опасна...*

** * *

Я ворвалась в чужую жизнь,
Сорвала там цветочек "Аленький".
-Где же миленький мой, отзовись.
Вот в ладошке цветочек, маленький.

Ходишь демоном ты по земле,
Ночью звёзды воруешь небесные.
Кто же знал, что ты днём человек,
В темноте только нам неизвестное.

Обернёшься для милой грозой,
Простучишь по сердечку дождинками,
Прозвенишь, словно звон хрусталя,
В половодье разбитыми льдинками.

Не скрывайся, тебя я молю!
Будь ты Вороном-Ангелом-Деманом,
Кто бы не был ты в мире людей,
Даже если зверьём мне не ведомым.

Хорошо ведь нам было с тобою,
Как под музыку, листья кружились,
Уносило нас в звёздный поток,
И на плечи мне руки ложились.

Так тепло прикасаньем луны,
Ты меня обнимал на прощанье,
Говорил, что вернёшься из тьмы.
Так зачем же давал обещанье?

Я вернулась, возьми свой цветок.
Мне одной он совсем не к чему.
Заморожено сердце тобой,
Буду ночью я выть на луну...*

----------


## Лев

> Я проснулась, что б напомнить,


Ну-ну, можешь ведь... :Aga:

----------


## Kliakca

> Ну-ну, можешь ведь...


Бывает, но не всегда :rolleyes: :Oj: 

** * *

Сменил свой облик, сударь полуночный,
И свет луны, рассыпанный во мгле,
Вдруг осветил, в луче, свои сомненья,
В дорожке сна, он приходил ко мне.

Пока купалась я в реке лазурной,
Он охранял мой сон, мою постель,
И согревал лучами откровенья,
Закрыв, безумия дневного, дверь.

Ласкал меня лиловыми мечтами,
И обнимал туманною пыльцой,
Но вновь с приходом лунной ночи,
Он оборотень смерти...Боже мой!

Спасти его, отдать по каплям кровь,
Спасти его, украсть судьбы распятье,
Спасти его, что б возродить любовь,
Спасти его, содрать клеймо проклятья...*


** * *

Улетаю я в дальний край,
Где зима колдует в снегах.
Покидаю свой дивный рай,
Заберу тебя, а не прах.

Где берёзы плачут в садах,
Плачут с ними ивы во след,
Милый мой,-слова на устах,
Я ждала тебя столько лет.

Зацелую сердцем своим,
И теплом согрею любя.
Будешь ты теперь не один,
Будет рядом дочка твоя.

Бог услышал просьбы мои.
Воротил покой нам двоим.
Всю себя отдам за тебя,
В жизни ты моей господин!

Заберу тебя от друзей,
Заберу из дома, прости.
Залечу я крылья твои,
Подниму с колен и лети.

А пока с подбитым крылом,
Струны жизни твои сохраню,
Ангел твой вселился в меня,
Для него я песнь пропою.

Смятый лист души распрямлю,
Облаков закатных в рассвет,
Я тебя так сильно люблю,
Для меня один на весь свет!*

----------


## Ольвия

*Kliakca*,
 Талантливый человек  талантлив во всем!!!!! Молодченок!!!! :flower:

----------


## КП

Мне ОЧЕНЬ понравилось вот это:

Я ворвалась в чужую жизнь,
Сорвала там цветочек "Аленький".
-Где же миленький мой, отзовись.
Вот в ладошке цветочек, маленький.

и т.д.
Молодец!!! :flower:

----------


## Kliakca

*Ольвия*,*КП*,спасибо... :Oj: 

Ещё из старых записей.


** * *


Заболела туманом душа,
Раны горести чёрной свежИ ,
Расплескалась любовью она,
Из груди проливные дожди.

Мысли сбились в кричащий комок.
И ворОны галдят, что есть сил,
Ты не верь, что со мной одинок,
Для тебя вновь раскинется мир.

Не болит пусть туманом душа,
Ты представь, что всё было во сне,
Я сойду без тебя ведь с ума,
Только кровью покроется снег.


* * *

Как мне трудно иногда, в суете безумных дней,
Просто отыскать тебя, среди облачных страстей,
Я хочу твои желания, исполнять всегда, всегда,
Что б печали мчались в бездну - возвращайся иногда.

Может быть не так по жизни, ты меня поймёшь,
Знаю я, всегда простишь ты и не упрекнешь,
Пусть из глаз текут слезинки, пусть в душе гроза,
Только будь со мною рядом, будь со мной всегда.

Знаю я, что ты вернешься, пусть хоть на мгновение,
Песню я тебе спою, про твой День рождение,
Про поддержку, про мечту, боль и расставания,
Знай, что я всегда исполню, все твои желания!!!

За тепло и доброту твою, за твоё терпение,
За твои слова любви, за твои творения,
Как тебя благодарить, за любовь и жизнь мою?
Возвращайся, мой отец, знай, что я тебя люблю!!!


* * *

Плюнь на всё! Приезжай поскорей.
Только я, на планете, верна!
Тебя жду; - Где ты мой Одиссей?
Каждый вечер я жду лишь тебя.

Нет родней и милей...приезжай.
Я отдам всю любовь, отогрею.
Для тебя я открою свой Рай!
Без тебя каждый день я болею.

Лишь тепло твоих ласковых рук,
Закружи меня крепко в объятьях.
Вместе мы не почувствуем мук,
Изгоню из души все проклятья!

Ты мне нужен любой, даже нищий,
Даже если ты втоптанный в грязь,
Для меня лишь не будешь ты лишний,
Только б встреча с тобой удалась.*

*Добавлено через 1 час 28 минут*
.
** * *

Я бегу меж звёзд, догоняя ушедшую память,
Всё пытаясь понять, как устроены крылья её,
Но меж звёзд, в пустоте, догорает последний фантик,
Поняла я теперь, пустота между звёзд, не моё.

Мне на крыше сидеть и плевать на луну не охота,
Тусклый свет фонарей только режет глаза полутьме.
То он волк, то он леший, то он...чёрт знает кто там,
Лучше ночью, в постели, я тихо усну в навязне.

Водопад моих мыслей забудет про крыши и небо,
На кровати, калачиком к мужу прильну я к плечу.
Это всё мне приснилось во сне и рядом ты "небыль".
Словно в крике душа, - Пустоту я любить не хочу!*

----------


## Monte Christo

> Свыше послано проклятье друзьям,
> Что поделать, там виднее, Богам.
> Камни чёрные от слизи скользят,
> Сохраню я уходящий твой взгляд.


 :flower:  ...

----------


## Kliakca

*Monte Christo*, спасибо, приятно видеть и читать...

[IMG]http://*********ru/610740.gif[/IMG]

* -------Демон и Ангел-------

Вороном твоя душа, чёрная скитается,
Голубиная душа только в клетке мается.
Отпусти меня, прошу, выпусти на волю (шку),
Не томи любви печаль, заперев в неволе (юшке).

Прижимаешь ты меня любя,
Я сгораю в пламени огня,
Обжигаюсь, падаю скорбя,
Потому, что не люблю тебя.

Пламенем, пламенем, не сожги меня,
Огненным пламенем, жаркова огня.
Пламенем, пламенем, высушив любовь,
Огненным пламенем испаряешь вновь,
Мою любовь.

Не разжечь во мне огня, пламенем из ада,
В небеса моя любовь улететь бы рада.
Но прикована душа, опалила крылья,
Пропадаю, не любя и душе обидно.

Прижимаешь ты меня любя,
Я сгораю в пламени огня,
Обжигаюсь, падаю скорбя,
Потому, что не люблю тебя.

Пламенем, пламенем, не сожги меня,
Огненным пламенем, жаркого огня.
Пламенем, пламенем, высушив любовь,
Огненным пламенем испаряешь вновь,
Мою любовь.*

*Добавлено через 33 минуты*
.
.
** * *

Снова тянет к окну,
За которым пролился закат,
Снова тянет к нему,
Только кто же из нас виноват?
Снова жду я его,
Но в окне ледяные глаза,
Ускользает из рук,
Только так на земле жить нельзя.

Вновь грозится уйти,
Но ложится за строчкой строка.
Вновь шагает во тьму,
Натыкаясь на свет мотылька,
Прячет мысли свои,
Но меж строчек потерянный страх,
Так куда ты спешишь,
Ведь не ждут суицид в облаках?*

*Добавлено через 52 минуты*
.
.
.
** * *

Он всех прощает и простит тебя,
Поверь ему, как веришь ты в себя,
И снизойдёт тогда к твоим ногам,
Святая истина...известная Богам!
Прими, как есть, обиды не держи,
И всех врагов своих, помилуй и прости.
И свечку ты поставь, кто отбыл в храм,
Они всё видят и спускаясь к нам,
Приходят в мысли наши ночью и стихи,
Моля о помощи и ты им помоги,
Но не отказывай о помощи молящим,
Что б на коленях не стоять скорбящим.*

*Добавлено через 56 минут*
*.
.
* * *

Все как в сказке, как в тумане!
Те рассказы между нами...
Заглянув в мои глаза 
Ты сказал "Царица я"!

И забыв про все на свете,
И дождавшись наконец,
Никогда я не забуду
этих слов твоих венец.

Мне так хочется кричать, 
На весь мир дождем упасть!
Озарить своей любовью
И узнать паденья страсть!

Чтоб была как на ладоне,
И орлом в горах кружась,
Я хочу кружиться в вальсе,
В тех таинственных руках!

Приземлившись к тебе в руки,
Прошептать в одно мгновенье:
"Только ты не отпускай,
Птицу, горного творенья".

Мы так счастилвы друг с другом,
Что могли бы убежать!
На другой планете кругом,
Сделать сад и там прождать.

Что когда нибудь на месте,
Где посажена Любовь,
Разрастется алый бархат,
Нежным ароматом слов!

Улыбнувшись тихо-тихо..
Обниму тебя рукой
И скажу одну лишь фразу:
Мой родимый, я с тобой!*

*Добавлено через 1 час 0 минут*
*.
.
* * *

Сменил свой облик, сударь полуночный,
И свет луны, рассыпанный во мгле,
Вдруг осветил, в луче, свои сомненья,
В дорожке сна, он приходил ко мне.

Пока купалась я в реке лазурной,
Он охранял мой сон, мою постель,
И согревал лучами откровенья,
Закрыв, безумия дневного, дверь.

Ласкал меня лиловыми мечтами,
И обнимал туманною пыльцой,
Но вновь с приходом лунной ночи,
Он оборотень смерти...Боже мой!

Спасти его, отдать по каплям кровь,
Спасти его, украсть судьбы распятье,
Спасти его, что б возродить любовь,
Спасти его, содрать клеймо проклятья...*

*Добавлено через 1 час 2 минуты*
.

** * *

Я плачу...
Ты не веришь?
Вот...послушай...
Как град...
Стекают мои слёзы...

Я плачу...
Ты не веришь?
Хмурой тучей...
И ветер рвёт...
Листву твоей берёзы...

Я плачу...
Ты не веришь?
Значит правда...
Вновь разрывает...
Звон души простывшей...

Я плачу...
Ты не веришь?
Значит правда...
Хотя в стихах...
Ты был со мной...
Не лишний...

Я плачу...
Улетаешь?...
Отпускаю!...
Мне не догнать тебя...
Цунами в твоих мыслях...

Я плачу...
Убегаешь...
Убегай...
С тобою врось...
Заблудшие...
Мы в паралельных жизнях...

Я плачу...
Ты не веришь...
Пусть не веришь...
Позволь на память...
Взять твой поцелуй...
...Прощальный?

Не плачу...
Ты ж не веришь...
Знаю...
Веришь!...
Но ветер разлучает нас...
Печальный...*

*Добавлено через 1 час 4 минуты*
.

** * *

Я не могу тебе в ответ,
Застыли руки.
Я не могу тебя обнять,
Всё это муки.
Я не хочу, что б ты ушёл,
Не возвращаю.
Быть может, я ещё вернусь,
Не обещаю.
Из рук моих сочится кровь,
Они в иголках.
По капле капает любовь,
Да только толку?
Нас не сведут с тобой мосты,
Застыли стержни.
Нас разлучает "Не судьба",
В порывах смерти.*

*Добавлено через 1 час 8 минут*
.

** * *

Он точно "пал" и это зримо!
В стихах лукавит он спесиво.
Всё ждёт, что дамы прибегут,
Согреют, вылечат, возьмут.

Не знает видно "мальчик мой",
Мужчины к ним бегут домой,
А не они летят на свет,
Как мотыльки, ломая цвет.

Не ржут, как лошадь - зубоскал,
Видать от Насти он устал,
Упал, разбился, просит утки,
В зубах чернеют промежутки.

В старуху милую воздвиг
И омрачил иконы лик.
Он любит только молодых,
И у своей постели сник.

Послушай, милый, подскажу.
Любить ведь надо не красу,
А, что внутри нас всех сидит,
Ты вник, мой милый?...сладко спит…*

*Добавлено через 1 час 15 минут*
.

*Пародия на "Красную шапочку"

В каплях росы на траве, своим отраженьем любуясь,
Волк умывался сутра, криминалом совсем не волнуясь.
Не знал он ещё, что спешит на встречу своей смерти,
С лугов собирая цветы и вновь вспоминая "Верди".

Что ждёт его там впереди? Красавица в шапочке красной!
Замученный. С детства любил, но видно любовь та напрасна.
Он бабушке дом починил и изгородь лихо исправил,
По глупости, милой своей, ксиву на шконке оставил.

"Милая, Шапочка красная! В мире лесов ты прекрасная!
Будь же моею женой?! Первой?...Второй?...Дорогой!
Буду я псом твоим преданным, завтрак готовить с обедами.
Ждать тебя буду в лесу, пирожки до дверей донесу."

По пояс в утреннем тумане, с лукошком шла на перевес,
Дивчина с синими глазами и отраженьем от небес.
Вдруг видит, дятел долбит ясень, а дятел был тот стукачёк,
И настучал он на волчонка, когда достал свой червячок.

Девица долго не гадала, друзей - охотников позвала,
На том закончилась любовь, остался Серый без зубов.
Бабули шубку серу сшили, друзей с лукошка накормили,
Раздали всем волкам наказ, на том закончился рассказ.*

*Добавлено через 1 час 17 минут*
.

*Пикадор


В Испании стоит арена,
Она же есть и в Франции,
Она же есть и рядом с нами,
И там полно той грации.

А также правила одни,
Для зрителей знакомы,
Где матадор, где пикадор,
У всех свои законы.

На сцену выпустят быка,
Специальный, "de lidia".
И трое "banderilleros",
Его теперь идиллия.

Они совсем не матадоры,
Дразнильщики, не боле,
А первым выйдет "picador",
Быка сразить в уколе.

Глаза его не видят свет,
Закрыты «чёрной ночью»,
И латы старины блестят,
Истории порочной.


Когда же бык сражён копьём,
Выходят "Трусы"... торо,
И пляшут танец "Пасадобль",
Быка сразить что б скоро.

В изнеможении гора,
А матадоры - черти,
Втыкают пики и метал,
Чтоб довести до смерти.

И если зритель танцу рад,
Не порван "el capote",
То матадор подарит жизнь,
Быку -"Индульто"- в счёте.*

*Добавлено через 1 час 20 минут*
.

*Каждому своё...

Уместно "время" к каждой прозе,
Когда мы любим, мы слепы!
Когда любви теряем "бремя",
Тогда уместно и "беги" !

Когда чужие мысли правим,
"Чужих" цитируем стихи,
Не зная, что твориться в душах,
Когда писались те стихи.

Мы все в душе поэты века,
Не замечаем за собой,
Решает лишь народ, а это
Оценка творчества порой...*

----------


## Monte Christo

> Он всех прощает и простит тебя,
> Поверь ему, как веришь ты в себя,
> И снизойдёт тогда к твоим ногам,
> Святая истина...известная Богам!
> Прими, как есть, обиды не держи,
> И всех врагов своих, помилуй и прости.
> И свечку ты поставь, кто отбыл в храм,
> Они всё видят и спускаясь к нам,
> Приходят в мысли наши ночью и стихи,
> ...


 :flower: ...

----------


## Kliakca

[IMG]http://*********ru/610254.gif[/IMG]  [IMG]http://*********ru/609230.gif[/IMG]

*Белый ангел - ангел солнца,
Чёрный ангел - тьма и грязь,
Белый ангел - свет в оконце,
Чёрный - роковая связь.

Чёрный ангел - боль и раны,
Белый ангел - детский смех,
Чёрный - горы и обвалы,
Белый - радость и успех!*

----------


## Monte Christo

Когда ты будешь готов посмотреть на мир другими глазами, принять более широкое видение мира, тогда ты увидишь меня.
Увидишь рядом с собою Белого Ангела.
Это ты сам. Это твой Свет отразился в моих глазах.
Ты увидишь рядом с собою Существо, сотканное из Любви и Света.
Это я. Твой Белый Ангел.
Ты примешь меня. И я покажу тебе дорогу Домой.

В этом мире мы часто блуждаем в потёмках. Натыкаясь друг на друга, борясь с собой и другими за пространство, в вечном поиске света.
И иногда, мы видим отблески Света. И даже, светлую дорогу. И устремляемся туда. Эти переживания часто описывают те, кто прошёл через клиническую смерть.
А в жизни, когда мы вдруг начинаем видеть Свет, мы устремляемся к нему. Часто случается так, что мы обнаруживаем рядом с собою какого-то человека, в чьих глазах он отразился. Мы часто называем это Любовью…

Мадлена де Робен - Белый Ангел

[IMG]http://*********ru/624391.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

*Я растворюсь в тебе воспоминаньем,
Вздохнёт тихонько грусть тайком
И лёгким, бережным касаньем
Скользнёт вдоль тела ветерком.
Ладонь раскрой, смотри - серёжка!
Прими на память часть меня,
Она поможет хоть немножко,
Когда взгрустнёшь, печаль унять.
Нет-нет, не слёзы, капли сока
Стекают струйкой по коре -
Переизбыток чувств - и только,
Весенней свойственно поре.
Я растворюсь в тебе воспоминаньем, 
Вздохнёт тихонько грусть тайком
И лёгким, бережным касаньем
Скользнёт вдоль тела ветерком.
*
[IMG]http://*********ru/629481.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Kliakca

[IMG]http://*********ru/643664.gif[/IMG]

*По бусинкам, упавшим на траву,
Скользят останки многоликой ночи. 
И день грядущий суету пророчит,
Когда я в этот мир опять войду.

Когда усталый лист календаря,
Судьбы моей, обломанная ветка,
Слетит с шарнира, новая пометка,
Чиркнёт, что день я прожила не зря.

Вновь, рыжее безмолвие листвы,
Зашелестит в порывах сладострастий,
И может кто-то испытает счастье,
Приняв весенние регалии, цветы.

Когда щепоть стихов, раздумий соль,
Согреет чьи-то души на мгновенье,
Падут колосья зрелого сомненья,
Ты всё поймёшь и позабудешь боль.

Когда в обрывках жёлтых фотографий,
Мелькнёт сознанье, что была с тобою,
Проснётся память, и  я дверь открою.
Тебе бы петь, тебе бы жить без эпитафий...*

----------


## Skadi

> Когда усталый лист календаря,
> Судьбы моей, обломанная ветка,
> Слетит с шарнира, новая пометка,
> Чиркнёт, что день я прожила не зря...


Нам каждый день - подарок бытия,
Пусть он хороший или неудачный,
Но зря он прожит нами иль не зря,
Об этом Сверху знают - однозначно!

----------


## Kliakca

> Но зря он прожит нами иль не зря,
> Об этом Сверху знают - однозначно!


Прожить в пустую жизнь свою, я не хочу,
И если больно мне, к нему я не стучу.
Всегда идти вперёд и не глядеть назад,
Мы строим сами жизнь из бытия преград!!!
Себе придумываем сотни - "не смогу",
И задаём вопросы, - Боже, почему?
Но легче нам найти ответ в себе,
Чем ползать на коленках в полутьме!

----------


## Skadi

> *Прожить в пустую жизнь свою, я не хочу,
> И если больно мне, к нему я не стучу.
> Всегда идти вперёд и не глядеть назад,
> Мы строим сами жизнь из бытия преград!!!
> Себе придумываем сотни - "не смогу",
> И задаём вопросы, - Боже, почему?
> Но легче нам найти ответ в себе,
> Чем ползать на коленках в полутьме!*


http://files.mail.ru/AZF5K8

----------


## Kliakca

http://files.mail.ru/V9TQ3M

----------


## Skadi

http://files.mail.ru/JINS2T

----------


## ig202

> Белый ангел - ангел солнца,
> Чёрный ангел - тьма и грязь,


а как же тут быть - когда сам черный...
и даже не ангел.. одно тело
а белый тебя не зовет чертом
и вроде у вас с ним сейчас дело...
и что же поделать, когда понял -
он просто не видит того цвета..

а как же мне быть - я ее обнял,
но понял, что поздно... её нету....

----------


## Kliakca

> а как же тут быть - когда сам черный...
> и даже не ангел.. одно тело
> а белый тебя не зовет чертом
> и вроде у вас с ним сейчас дело...


*ig202*,Оооо, какие люди возвращаються, приветик.

Ты путаешь видно - душа есть и кожа,
И что там, за кожей, не каждому видно,
Пусть негром родился и дразнятся, - "Рожа",
Кто с чистой душою - тому не обидно.

Кто прячет под кожей озлоб и обиду,
И солнце не липнет, на кожу загаром,
Душою он чёрный, не кажет лишь виду,
И часто разящий от смерти угаром.

----------


## Skadi

> Ты путаешь видно - душа есть и кожа,
> И что там, за кожей, не каждому видно...


Душа чиста когда, не скрыть её и кожей -
Она сочиться через поры будет всё же,
Она глазам даёт глубокий, ясный свет -
Ты по нему узнаешь запросто ответ!  :flower:

----------


## Black Lord

[IMG]http://*********ru/714230.gif[/IMG]

*
Настёнка!!!
Божественно красивая,
Мужчинами любимая,
Загадочно строптивая,
Утратами ранимая.
Зимою сном погашена,
Весною разукрашена,
Цветущая, желанная,
Прелестная, забавная.
Вся глазками раздетая
И в песнях перепетая,
Лучами обогретая,
Веснушками задетая.
Дочурка ненаглядная,
Единственная, сладкая!
Прими же поздравление,
В счастливый День Рождение!!!*

----------


## Kliakca

*Нельзя два раза растрелять,
Нельзя два раза пережить,
Нельзя два раза возжелать,
Нельзя два раза жизнь прожить!

Нельзя два раза возродить,
Нельзя два раза утонуть,
Нельзя два раза воскресить,
Нельзя два раза в светлый путь!

Нельзя два раза умереть,
Нельзя два раза перелесть,
Нельзя два раза всех иметь,
Нельзя два раза в воду влезть!

Нельзя-Нельзя-Нельзя-Нельзя!!!
Нельзя, так лживо, лестью править
И верить в ложь, других заставить!
Нельзя-Нельзя-Нельзя-Нельзя!!!

Ах, сколько лжи в твоих глазах,
Ах, сколько лжи в твоих словах!
Ах, сколько ..............................
Ах*

*Добавлено через 57 минут*
*А у меня сегодня День...
Залезу, словно жук, на пень
И прочитаю дребедень,
Мне слесть с пенька, на землю, лень.*

----------


## Лев

> Нельзя два раза растрелять,
> Нельзя два раза пережить,


Льзяаааа....:rolleyes:

----------


## Kliakca

> Льзяаааа....


Нельзя! К смертной казни один раз приговаривают, а если не растреляли, то приговор отменяется:tongue:

----------


## Kliakca

** * *

Захотелось сейчас ,
Пробежать по лугам,
И раскинув ладони, к  закату.
Обнимать облака, 
Чтоб стекали к ногам,
Не узнает никто пусть утрату.

Захотелось сейчас,
Мне обнять плоть земли.
Расплескаться ручьями рассвета.
Ненаглядненький мой,
Знаю, где-то в дали.
Разлучает нас жаркое лето.*

----------


## Skadi

> Захотелось сейчас 
> Пробежать по лугам
> И, раскинув ладони, к  закату.
> Обнимать облака, 
> Чтоб стекали к ногам...
> Захотелось сейчас
> Мне обнять плоть земли,
> Расплескаться ручьями рассвета...


[IMG]http://*********ru/740398.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## smychok

> Разлучает нас жаркое лето.


Хочу в лето!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Это лето было одним из самых лучших в моей жизни!!! Я в первый раз съездил на море отдохнуть, а не пработать!!!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Ты путаешь видно - душа есть и кожа,


 :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 8 минут*



> Когда щепоть стихов, раздумий соль,
> Согреет чьи-то души на мгновенье,
> Падут колосья зрелого сомненья,
> Ты всё поймёшь и позабудешь боль.


...

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 10 минут*
И может кто-то испытает счастье,
Приняв весенние регалии, цветы.

----------


## Ольвия

:smile::rolleyes:

----------


## smychok

И ты ж поглянь на неё какая кака - не заходить!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Вот уже... Клякса!!!!!

----------


## Ольвия

> И ты ж поглянь на неё какая кака - не заходить!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


А мы ей глаза мозолить будем и тему вверх поднимать.........:biggrin:

----------


## smychok

вариант! а то как в больничной палате)))))))))))

----------


## Ольвия

> а то как в больничной палате)))))))))))


:biggrin:

----------


## smychok

всё что вы скажете может быть использовано против вас!

----------


## Ольвия

> всё что вы скажете может быть использовано против вас!


Саша, ты с кем сейчас разговариваешь?????????:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> И ты ж поглянь на неё какая кака - не заходить!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Вот уже... Клякса!!!!!


:biggrin:



> А мы ей глаза мозолить будем и тему вверх поднимать.........


 :Aga:  :Ok: 



> а то как в больничной палате)))))))))))


Знакомая фраза.....где ж я её слышала? :rolleyes:.......:biggrin: :Ok: 
*smychok*,
*Ольвия*,
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

Эх-эх-эх!!!!! И тут тихий час..............:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Эх-эх-эх!!!!! И тут тихий час..............


Накопилось и просится наружу?

----------


## Ольвия

*Лев*,
 Ты о чем?

----------


## Kliakca

*Сияет тишина в обмылках свечь,
Не слышу я любимой мамы речь.
Не вижу её нежные глаза,
В обмылках свеч прощальная слеза.

Застывший ветер треплет тень свечи,
Снуют над сакурой голодные грачи,
Как нежным поцелуем - листопад,
Листочки памяти осенние кружат.*


[IMG]http://*********org/4105.gif[/IMG]......[IMG]http://*********org/4105.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Лев

*Kliakca*,
 Ну... обмылки - не к месту, свечей-речей...

----------


## Kliakca

> Ну... обмылки - не к месту


*Лев*,да ухожу, ухожу...

----------


## Лев

> Лев,да ухожу, ухожу...


Опять обиделась?:wink:

----------


## Старый Гуслик

Красивая грустная песня. На эту музыку вот так примерно получилось по-русски:

За что, мама, эта мне печаль
Ни к чему эти листья, это небо..
Мама, мне их не жаль, их река уносит вдаль,
В океан, где никто ещё не был…

----------


## Kliakca

*Старый Гуслик*,Сашенька, спасибо.




> Опять обиделась?


Нет, просто уже привыкла, что меня пинают в этом разделе.

* *  *  *
Часто люди, просто так, без любви, от скуки,
Клятву верности дают - а принявшим муки.
Говорят, что "мы друзья" и целуют ручки,
А такое впечатленье, что весна у "сучки".

Говорят, что мы порвём всех врагов зубами,
Защитим от всех невзгод, если будешь с нами.
Только вижу каждый раз, что глаза бесстыжие,
Под одежду лезут мне, словно видят "рыжую".

Стоит выйти из толпы и взглянуть снаружи,
Как увидишь сразу ты, рядом кто - кто в луже.
Кто не кормится толпой, неподвластен мненью,
Без притворства на любовь, дружбе и доверью.

Надо чаще выходить, фильтровать прохожих,
Что бы видеть иногда, с кем душой - с кем кожей?
Кому можно доверять - кто подвластен маскам?
Кто себя не пожалеет - кто лишь дарит сказки.*

----------


## Ольвия

*Kliakca*,
 kiss

----------


## Kliakca

*Ольвия*, взаимно kiss

----------


## oskar_65

> Часто люди, просто так, без любви, от скуки,
> Клятву верности дают - а принявшим муки.
> Говорят, что "мы друзья" и целуют ручки,
> А такое впечатленье, что весна у "сучки".
> 
> Говорят, что мы порвём всех врагов зубами,
> Защитим от всех невзгод, если будешь с нами.
> Только вижу каждый раз, что глаза бесстыжие,
> Под одежду лезут мне, словно видят "рыжую".
> ...


ЯХШИ, Настя, весьма Яхши! такие вещи.... как Главный Калибр.... уважаю.
и песня душевная. 
Спасибо. :flower:

----------


## Kliakca

*oskar_65*,*oleg99*, спасибо, что заглянули.:rolleyes:
*oskar_65*,мне ваша тема ближе всего. :Aga: 
В ней нет набора прилагательных, возвышенности и пустоты, а это для меня самое ценное! Всегда с удовольствием перечитываю и каждый раз воспринимаю по новой.

----------


## oskar_65

*Kliakca*,
Приятно слышать, шьёрт побьери...:biggrin:
От талантливого человека, да такого разностороннего, как ты, вдвойне. :flower: 
Когда-то Макаревича (когда он был _тем_, прежним Макаревичем и его "Машина" была _той,_ эпохальной...) спросили: почему Вы не пишете песен о Любви, о возвышенных чувствах там всяких?..
И он сказал что-то вроде, мол, слишком много "рвоты" в той области, где быть должны цветы...
Зацепилось как-то в памяти...
И потом... эти прилагательные...
Ближе к народу надо быть, имхо, к массам! :biggrin:

----------


## Kliakca

> Ближе к народу надо быть, имхо, к массам!


Так к народу или к электрикам?:biggrin:

----------


## oskar_65

> Так к народу или к электрикам?


У электриков погоняло обычно "фаза"..  :Aga: 
хорошие ребята в массе своей... малопьющие..:biggrin:

----------


## Kliakca

> У электриков погоняло обычно "фаза"..


Он давит иногда на массу,
Продегустировав "Бордо".
Опустошив в карманах кассу,
Читает "Агния Барто".
То загудит, как трансформатор,
А, что останется... домой.
Электрик-вовсе на оратор,
А лишь работник трудовой.

----------


## Лайн

> Читает "Агния Барто"


узнала новое про электриков:smile:

----------


## Kliakca

*У аватарки сто друзей и больше тысячи знакомых,
А у меня всего лишь три и с полдесяточка прохожих.
Не греет тенью зеркалов, уставшей, выжатой гримасы.
Насытят сплетни купалов, во избежанье бунта массы.
Зеркальный блеск луча зари, холодным светом обнимает,
А на душе "Огонь - родник" и он без солнца угасает.
Как угасает дух людской в каменоломне и зиндане,
Как угасает образ твой и нет пути, в объятье, к маме,
Как алчность глаз не избежать и не закрыться от обмана,
А результат всегда один - Больней всего от друга рана...*

----------


## Skadi

> Как алчность глаз не избежать 
> и не закрыться от обмана,
> А результат всегда один - 
> Больней всего от друга рана...


Возникла собственная ассоциация...

Как ты права! 
Болит, сочится рана,
Которую нанёс 
(случайно ль?) друг.
Её не лечит время – 
правда, странно?
Душа в оковах 
бесконечных мук…
Коль больно сделал, 
но так и не понял
Тот друг, что был 
одним из самых лучших,
Чего ж душа 
тогда так долго стонет?
Пусть примет луч, 
что рвётся из-за тучи!

----------


## Kliakca

> Тот друг, что был
> одним из самых лучших


*Друзья не носят "Бывший" ранг!!!
Когда в душе скребутся кошки,
От них примчится "Бумеранг",
Теплом любви, в мои ладошки.

Я кровью лягу и костьми,
И не сменяю на соседей!!!
Друзьями если "Звались" вы,
То значит, не было их в свете.

Своих друзей не раздают,
Им доверяют безупречно!!!
И честь свою не продают,
А отдают её навечно!!!

Друзья не носят "Бывший" ранг!!!
Их не клеймят во тьме кромешной.
Я жизнь свою склоню под танк,
Но ДРУГУ не скажу, - Ты грешный!!!*

----------


## Skadi

*Kliakca*,
Насть...удивила аватаркой...:eek:

----------


## Лев

> Друзья не носят "Бывший" ранг!!!


Не носит Настя бывший ранг -
Теперь она Абрамгутанг:rolleyes:

----------


## Skadi

> Теперь она Абрамгутанг


:wink: Она всегда была с юмором, такой и осталась  :Ok:

----------


## Лев

> Она всегда была с юмором, такой и осталась


Какой была, какой же Kliakca стала...
Наверно "Аленький цветочек" прочитала:rolleyes:

----------


## Skadi

*Kliakca*,
*ХРИСТОС  ВОСКРЕСЕ!*

 [IMG]http://*********ru/1108781.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Kliakca

*Skadi*,
Во истину воскресье.
С праздником!!! 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1057593.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лев

> удивила аватаркой...


Недолго зверствовала суть,
Пришла пора лицо вернуть:wink:
Хоть нам лица не разглядеть -
Фигурой полюбуемся и... будем петь :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

> Хоть нам лица не разглядеть


Её лицо давно мы знаем.
Пусть аватарка прячет суть,
Мы по словам определяем
Кто автор, его жизни путь :wink:

----------


## Лев

> Мы по словам определяем
> Кто автор, его жизни путь


Что слово речённое ложно,
Прочесть это в Библии можно.
Понять и почувствовать Суть -
До этого длинен Путь...

----------


## Kliakca

*Реакция на одно высказывание:*

** * *
Предлагал псевдо-друг девять граммов свинца,
Надо было бы брать и прибить "Подлеца"!
Разорвать, растоптать, растворить кровью соль,
А не в мыслях чужих выковыривать боль.

Надо было добить, а не ждать, что помрёт.
Линчевать, разорвать и отправить в расход!
Только смерть не излечит порывы души,
А душа, после смерти, растает в тиши.

Надо было хранить, надо было беречь,
Что послал вам Господь, а не шашкою сечь.
Надо было бежать, бросив желчь бытия,
Когда звали с собой, сердцем хрупким любя.

Так к чему весь набат и немое кино?
Наша жизнь не игра, не рулетки сукно.
Кто-то строит свой мир, кто по трупам идёт,
А кто просто теченью судьбу отдаёт.

И теперь наказанье воздалось двоим,
Был вчера он любим, а сегодня гоним.
Завтра будет желан, а к расвету забыт,
Губит души людские халатность и быт.*

----------


## Skadi

*Kliakca*,
Понравилось последнее стихотворение - как слогом, так и смыслом.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

> *Друзья не носят "Бывший" ранг!!!
> Когда в душе скребутся кошки,
> От них примчится "Бумеранг",
> Теплом любви, в мои ладошки.
> 
> Я кровью лягу и костьми,
> И не сменяю на соседей!!!
> Друзьями если "Звались" вы,
> То значит, не было их в свете.
> ...


зацепило. . . Очень и очень. . .

----------


## Kliakca

Спасибо,Ди. :flower:

----------


## Kliakca

** * *
Всё так просто,
Так нелепо.
Было можно,
Стало "Вето".

Всё так грустно,
Так нелепо.
Только слово,
Без ответа.

Всё так просто
Так нелепо.
Осень красит,
Греет лето.

Дуют вьюги,
Ложь обмана.
Я простила,
Только рана...

Только скрежет, 
Только держит,
Только режет,
Горечь тешит.

Лижет ноги,
Греет руки,
Взгляд немеет,
Даль разлуки.

Хватит плена,
Хватит тлена.
Прочь из сердца,
Боль - Измена.

Жить на отмаш,
Без оглядки.
Надоели
Жизни "прятки".

Честь дана
Не для потехи.
Все мы люди,
Человеки.*

----------


## Kliakca

** * *
Для "друзей" я загрузила
Азиатскую подборку,
Но видать не угодила, 
Быстро сделали уборку.
Но видать не в ихнем стиле, 
Но видать не в ихнем духе.
И зачем гласить о дружбе,
Если пиром правят мухи?

* * *
Я друзей не подставляю,
Денег в долг не занимаю.
Отдаю свой труд, публично.
Оказалось не этично.
Оказалось,- Фуууу, внатуре.
Мы живём в другой культуре.
Ближе нам расизма племя,
А цветная кожа - бремя!*

----------


## Ольвия

Настен,  :Oj:  :flower:

----------


## Kliakca

> Настен,


*Я ушла...*

[IMG]http://*********ru/1237174.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лев

> Я ушла...


Ух, какая ты ушлая...:rolleyes:

----------


## oskar_65

> Я ушла...


Вернись, я всё прощу
албатта...  :flower: 

تو رو با حول و بلا تنها گذاشتن٬
اونا که لیاقت عشق و نداشتن٬
تـک و تــنهـایی و با پای پــیـاده٬
مـتـاسفــم بــرات ای دل سـاده

----------


## Kliakca

> Вернись, я всё прощу


У меня сдачи нет... 



> تو رو با حول و بلا تنها گذاشتن٬
> اونا که لیاقت عشق و نداشتن٬
> تـک و تــنهـایی و با پای پــیـاده٬
> مـتـاسفــم بــرات ای دل سـاده


Когда фиалки льют благоуханье
И веет ветра вешнего дыханье,
Мудрец - кто пьет с возлюбленной вино,
Разбив о камень чашу покаянья.
 :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Kliakca

> Ух, какая ты ушлая...


Кто розу нежную любви привил 
К порезам сердца, - не напрасно жил! 
И тот, кто сердцем чутко слушал бога, 
И тот, кто хмель земной услады пил!

----------


## Лев

> И тот, кто сердцем чутко слушал бога, 
> И тот, кто хмель земной услады пил!


Стараюсь Сердцем чутко слушать Бога
В Смирении, Радости, Любви...
Я чувствую, что получается немного
Ответ услышать: "Не п..ди" :Aga:  :Vah: :biggrin:kuku

----------


## Kliakca

> Я чувствую, что получается немного
> Ответ услышать: "Не п..ди"


Ты ездец или ездюк?
Знаю точно, не Гнатюк!
Может просто Бой-Хамло?
А быть может Френд-Мурло?
Не звездун и не звездец,
Сухофруктовый конец!
Между ног вставляешь книжку,
Строя из себя мальчишку.:tongue:

----------


## Лев

> Знаю точно, не Гнатюк!


Знаешь много - это точно,
Что-то точно, что заочно.
Книги, право, не читаю
И давно уж не... вставляю:rolleyes::biggrin:

----------


## Kliakca

> Книги, право, не читаю
> И давно уж не... вставляю


Чей же нос торчит из темы?
Вставил в шелку и чихнул.
Только вот к чему делены?
Ты себя лишь обманул!

----------


## Лев

> Вставил в шелку и чихнул.


Кто в шелках - кто смотрит в щёлку,
Не снимают ли шелка.
Кто чихнул, кто пальцем щёлкнул -
ЗдравЖелам!!! ТовКомПолка:biggrin:
*Лёвушка, не выпрашивай, пожалуйста.*
Не на паперти стою,
Ничего я не прошу.
Просто над тобой балдею,
А не то я постарею.
Всё всерьёз воспринимаешь -
Иль балдёж не понимаешь?

----------


## Kliakca

[IMG]http://*********ru/1434645.jpg[/IMG]

*Выдрала у папика с телефона понравившиеся строчки.*:smile: :Ok: 




> ** * *
> Нежный сок,нектаром вишни,
> С губ твоих слетел вином.
> Оказался я вдруг лишним, 
> Не целованный огнем...
> 
> Бродит солнце между тучек,
> Улыбнется, но не мне.
> На ладошке яркий лучик,
> ...

----------


## Лайн

> Я растоплю пломбир из льдинок,
> Твоей души остывший след.
> Губами сердце отогрею,
> Что б заглушить обиды лет.
> Не прячь глаза в ресничках лета.


красиво :flower:

----------


## Kliakca

*Лайн*, и мне понравились.
У меня сейчас настроение праздника, замечательное и превосходное!!!
Но вот прошлась по разделу и родились спонтанно, почему-то, вот такие строки...kuku:rolleyes:


** * *
Брошен МИР к её ногам,
Рим...
Мальдивы...
Даже Вечность.
Зря молился он Богам.
За её бесчеловечность.

Недоверие, как фант.
Маски...
Ложь...
И смех сквозь слёзы.
Не поможет даже бант,
На сухом венке мимозы.

Одиночество,как муж!
Месть...
Обиды...
Даже ересь.
В сердце искренняя глушь,
Под гипнозом... вроде прелесть.

Маски лгут в душе Богам,
Притворяясь,
Что не больно.
Но не все падут к ногам,
К одиночеству покорно!

* * *

-Ты одинок и я одна,
Мой диалог - глоток вина.
Сама прогнала... Ну и пусть.
-Чего же льешь в тетрадку грусть? 
Где позитив и вольность дум? 
Листаю в строчках только шум. 
А между строчек негатив, 
Разливом мысли поглотив.
 Для ветра нет земных преград, 
Он просочится сквозь оград, 
поднимет смерч из пустоты, 
Но мне дарована не ты! 
И не тебе идти к венцу, 
и на руках не ту несу. 
Так для чего вся эта спесь?
-Сама в себя пытаюсь влезть.
Хоть отпустила, но зову...
Ведь без тебя я не могу...
А ты ушел. Ну что ж, иди
И за обиды все прости.
-Но наша жизнь не кинолента,
чтоб отмотать и повторить. 
Забудь что было на мгновенье 
и постарайся просто жить.*

----------


## Лайн

> Но наша жизнь не кинолента,
> что б отмотать и повторить.


да, много моментов, когда хочется отмотать

----------


## Kliakca

**  *  *

Промчалась жизнь советами чужими,
Насытив все ячейки бытия.
Лишь обернувшись в гордые седины,
Она спросила, - Ну,а где в них я?

Ступенька, за ступенькой мчались годы
И дни в подсказках страждущих друзей.
Без напряженья мыслей и заботы,
Познать пытаясь истины музей.

Не спотыкалась, не ломала руки
И без болячек прожигала жизнь.
Зачем ей человеческие муки?
В подсказках вытоптан болезненный карниз.

Но, вдруг пришло с годами озаренье!
Промчалось детство, юность... Вот оно!
Прожита жизнь и горькое сомненье...
Самой познать ей в жизни не дано!
*

----------


## Kliakca

Что-то тучно налетело,
Похмелилось и созрело.
Да кому какое дело?
Подопрело-не поспело!
Лучше б это не назрело,
Облупилось и сопрело,
Или лучше оголдело,
Оглядело...
Посопело...
Очумело...
Улетело...

----------


## Лев

> Что-то тучно налетело,
> Похмелилось и созрело.


Не засохли буквы в сундучке,
Будто забродили.
Бражным хмелем налегке
В кружки мы разлили :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> -Но наша жизнь не кинолента,
> что б отмотать и повторить.


Именно что! :Aga: 

Хорошо пишете! :Ok:  Удачи! :flower:

----------


## Kliakca

> Не засохли буквы в сундучке,


Что-то совсем не пишется,
Буквы с небес не падают.
Звон ручейков не слышится,
Только заботы радуют.

*Malina sladkaja*,спасибо, может ещё запишется... :flower:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Уж тоже очень понравилось! 
Не бережём... А надо!

Вспомнилось ,изучаемое в дальнем детстве в школе:

ВИШНЯ

В ясный полдень, на исходе лета,
Шел старик дорогой полевой;
Вырыл вишню молодую где-то
И, довольный, нес ее домой.

Он глядел веселыми глазами
На поля, на дальнюю межу
И подумал: «Дай-ка я на память
У дороги вишню посажу.

Пусть растет большая-пребольшая,
Пусть идет и вширь и в высоту
И, дорогу нашу украшая,
Каждый год купается в цвету.

Путники в тени ее прилягут,
Отдохнут в прохладе, в тишине,
И, отведав сочных, спелых ягод,
Может статься, вспомнят обо мне.

А не вспомнят — экая досада,—
Я об этом вовсе не тужу:
Не хотят — не вспоминай, не надо,—
Все равно я вишню посажу!»

1940

М.В.Исаковский. Стихотворения.
Библиотека поэта. Большая серия. 2-е изд.
Москва, Ленинград: Советский писатель, 1965.

До сих пор одно из моих самых любимых!

----------


## Kliakca

> Вспомнилось ,изучаемое в дальнем детстве в школе:
> До сих пор одно из моих самых любимых!
> ВИШНЯ


И мне он нравится. 
Я про него вспоминаю, когда слышу народную, уральскую песню, в исполнении Рады Рай.
Полная противоположность.
Там такие слова:

При долине куст калины, 
В речке синяя вода, 
Ты скажи, скажи, калина, 
Как попала ты сюда. 

Полюбил меня парнишка, 
Парень бравый молодой, 
Обломал он цвет калины, 
Обещал забрать с собой.

Обещал забрать с собою, 
Посадить в своем саду, 
Не довез он, в землю бросил, 
Думал, что я пропаду.

Я за землю ухватилась, 
Ветви подняла свои 
И навеки поселилась, 
Где щебечут соловьи.

Трактористы, комбайнеры 
Каждый день бывают тут. 
Они веток не ломают, 
Цвет калины берегут.

Ты не дуй, холодный ветер, 
Не считай за сироту, 
Надо мною солнце светит, 
Я по-прежнему цвету.

Как-то раннею весною 
Парень бравый прискакал, 
Долго-долго любовался, 
Но меня он не узнал.

При долине куст калины, 
В речке синяя вода, 
Вот такой со мной был случай, 
Так попала я сюда.

----------


## Kliakca

[IMG]http://*********org/972610.jpg[/IMG]

**  *  *

А я вчера не дождалась,
Твоей ласкающей улыбки.
Скользнуло лезвие по нитке.
Как будто жизнь оборвалась...

А я вчера тебя ждала,
С букетом сладких поцелуев.
Ты танцевала для буржуев,
И вновь за мною не пришла.

А я мусолила стекло,
Губами слизывая слёзы.
А Катька принесла мимозы.
Как мне с тобой не повезло...

А я так верила, придёшь!
Дралась за все твои прогулы.
Крутила в кулачках фигуры.
В надежде, что меня возьмёшь,

Но... я вчера не дождалась,
А ты ко мне и не спешила.
Про День рождения забыла
И с кем-то снова набралась...*

----------


## Лев

> Про День рождения забыла
> И с кем-то снова набралась...


Пронзительно... это про кого?

----------


## Kliakca

> это про кого?


Так,...
Вспомнилось кое что...

----------


## Kliakca

* * *
Биться с тенями нет больше желанья, 
Сплетни сжигают людские сознанья. 
Я не боюсь сквернословных пророчеств!!!
Лишь избегаю толпу одиночеств.

----------


## Валерьевна

Настя, не грусти!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Это осень грустит, а не ты,
Ведь ещё на душе поют птицы,
и улыбкой сияют лица,
а слова для любви просты.
Нет,  не ты, то грустишь,  - а осень,
вот с неё мы давай и спросим….
[IMG]http://*********org/1334279.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Kliakca

> Настя, не грусти!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*Валерьевна*, всё нормально, мимо грусть.
За окошком дождик... пусть.
За дождём, как за стеной,
Радость жизни, остров мой.
А в кроватке Сеня спит,
Что-то сказачно сопит.
То вдруг ручкою потянет,
То вдруг ножкой застучит.


[IMG]http://*********org/1335167.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/1353598.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Kliakca

** * *

Аутизмом мир наполнен,
Громовержностью раним.
Тишиною переполнен,
От "прелюдии" гоним.

Искушением поранен,
Колыбелью изнурён,
Подхалимами затравлен,
Изуверами прощён.

А так хочется покоя,
Акварелью вечера,
Чтобы утром встало солнце,
Чтоб проснуться...
Не вчера...*

----------


## Black Lord

Настён, можно я одно оставлю?

*                        *  *  *

Оно пришло к нам, как всегда,
Подкралось запахом медовым,
Как возрождённая звезда,
Насытив души чувством новым.

Вкусив свободу вольных стай,
Хрустальной дымкою дурманя, 
Заманит нас  в запретный рай
И разольёт всех красок пламя.

Подхватит трелью ветерка
Листву, как радужные пряди,
Влюбившись в танец мотылька,
Под дуновение Вивальди.

И если нам всем суждено,
Пусть ярко-розового цвета,
Откройте в памяти окно
И пригласите "Бабье лето"!!!*

----------


## Kliakca

> Настён, можно я одно оставлю?


Будь как дома, всегда рада.
Пиши и делись.

----------


## Black Lord

Cпасибо,Настён. 
Вдогонку ещё про осень...

** * *
В своих ладонях сохраню 
Все лепестки календаря.
В ладонях лужи познаю,
Как умывается заря.

А "Бабье лето" не спешит
Напудрить в небе облака.
И дождик томно порошит,
Чтоб cолнцу вымазать бока.

День разольёт ночную синь,
Взмахнув ресницами травы.
И танец радужных Графинь
Расскрасят нити тетивы.*

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

_КРАСОТА!_

----------


## Black Lord

Спасибо, Ди.


_* * *

По нитям млечного пути,
Уйду в запретный сад земной.
И что б с тропинки не сойти,
Сорву завесы звёздной рой.

Побрившись лезвием зеркал,
Вернусь в песочные сады,
Где старый, добрый аксакал,
В пиале даст глоток воды.

Испив мотив святых речей,
Войду в поток воды живой.
Склонясь, порежусь от очей,
Затмивших свет её луной.

И сохраню на сердце Храм,
Оставив мысли у свечей.
Отбросив суетливый хлам
И смысл пагубных речей..._

----------


## Kliakca

*
***
На дне бокала твой "Привет",
В глотке усталости притих.
Забрезжит утренний рассвет,
Наполнив терпкостью мотив.

За преломлением зеркал,
Душа, в стекле, оголена.
Полупустой лежит бокал,
И в нём плывёт "Моя вина".

Из-под пера ложится стих...
"Предновогоднее письмо".
И в строчках мысли за двоих,
Испепелённое "Клеймо".

Душа взметнулась в небеса,
Закрыв собою яркий свод,
Чтоб не прожгла меня слеза,
Скатившись радостью забот.

А ты в заснеженном краю,
Качаешь внука перед сном.
Как раньше я для вас спою,
И в мыслях посещу ваш дом.

На дне бокала твой "Привет",
Притих в обилии слезы,
Но берегов в бокале - нет,
Лишь изобилье железы...*

----------


## Kliakca

****
Милый мой, ангел.
Нежный мой, ангел,
Лунною ночью,
Солнечным днём.

Вместе со мною,
Вместе с тобою,
Веру в "Святое"
В сердце несём.

Яркие краски,
Сонные сказки,
В душах томятся,
В мыслях живут.

Дай им надежду,
Веру, как прежде.
И в людских судьбах
Пусть оживут.

А мне не надо,
Счастья из злато.
Были бы живы
Детки мои.

Я бы с тобою
Ввысь улетела,
Лунною ночью,
В сказку любви. 

(Пр.)

А ты не прощеный ангел,
А ты не прощённый Богом.
С крылами небес - архангел,
Живёшь на земле убогим.

А ты не прощеный ангел,
А ты не прощённый мною.
С крылами небес - архангел,
И мне не летать с тобою.*

----------


## Kliakca

** * *
Плачут свечи искупленья,
Пустотой забытых фраз.
Лёгким ритмом дуновенья
Ошибаюсь в сотый раз.

Испарились мои слёзы
Недоверчивой любви.
Исколов шипами розы,
На безумстве и крови.

Разрумянились печали,
Смыв прибрежные следы.
Бились гладью о причалы,
Где бродили я и ты...

Но приходит осознанье,
Что любви не ведом страх,
Все мы дети мирозданья
И витаем в облаках.*

----------


## Kliakca

*"Верни мне душу!"

А мы с тобою неразлучны,
Как два бескрылых мотылька.
И наши души чувством случны,
В любви увязли на века.

Так почему же разделили
Нас чьи-то тени и слова.
Ведь мы с тобою так любили
И так кружилась голова.

Ты на другом краю планеты
И мысли борются с судьбой,
И где найти теперь ответы,
И почему ты не со мной?

Открыла двери, как обычно.
Простила все твои грехи.
С руками к небу... непривычно,
Прошу у Бога, - Помоги!

Возврати мне душу, - Господи, прошу!
Сократи минуты расстояний.
Никогда его теперь не отпущу,
Плод любви, дарованный Богами! 
Я наслаждалась твоей тенью,
Влюбляясь в судорожность снов.
Теперь стою я на коленях,
Избавь мне душу от оков!

А мы с тобою неразлучны,
Как две погасшие свечи.
И дни безудержные скучны,
И сердце больно так кричит.

Возврати мне душу, - Господи, прошу!
Сократи минуты расстояний.
Никогда его теперь не отпущу,
Плод любви, дарованный Богами!*

----------


## Kliakca

* * *Летят обрывками мечты,
Среди травинок заплетаясь.
И в мыслях прячутся цветы,
Словами верности цепляясь.
Среди ветвей тенистых крон,
Зайчонок радужный играет,
А ива льёт свой нежный стон
И слёзы к лужице склоняет.
Уносят волны наши встречи,
Смывая млечные следы.
Ты не держал меня за плечи
И не глядел в глаза любви...

----------


## Black Lord

***
Перекатная листва
гонит стужу.
Акварельные слова
гладят лужу.
А я всё равно люблю
непогоду.
Потому и не пишу
солнцу оду.
Осень прячет под листвой
слёзы в краске,
Только больше не хочу
мокрой сказки.
Пусть цветут цветы
на планете.
И рождаются здоровыми
дети!

----------


## Black Lord

[IMG]http://*********ru/3728637.jpg[/IMG]

_* * *
Кружевница - зимушка
Вяжет листья белые.
Спит моя кровинушка
Щёчки, сливой, спелые.

Ледяными слугами
Вечер убаюкает,
А сердечко муками
С памятью "АУ "- кает.

Помнят веток проседи,
Блеск зарниц, зелёные.
Словно краски осени
Взглядом утаенные.

Полумрак созвездия
Стелет нам тропиночку.
Словно шлёт известия
В чуждую глубинушку.

Снежная попутчица,
Свечами прощёными.
Пусть зима-разлучница
Помнит нас влюбленными.

В уголке повенчанном
След свечей расплавится.
То, что было радужным,
Радужным останется.

Спит моя кровинушка,
Спит и улыбается.
Ах, судьба-судьбинушка.
Жаль, что жизнь кончается..._

----------


## Kliakca



----------


## Black Lord

*Kliakca*, Настёна-Сластёна, с праздником твою семью и всех благ! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/3747507.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Kliakca

_* * *

От листопада к листопаду бродит осень,
Как от тебя и до меня тропинок проседь.
А снежный ком обид и встреч течёт ручьями
И километры расстояний между нами.

Но лишь сползёт слепая ночь в мои объятья,
Завяжет в узел сразу лживые проклятья
И разольётся сладкой нежностью по телу
И свечи воском заполняют в счастье веру.

Подарит утренний рассвет росы брильянты
И соловьи покажут всем свои таланты,
А ведь достойны были мы с тобой объятий,
Но злые люди подарили горсть проклятий.

Так может просто нам не стоит лесть в афиши?
Закрыть всем доступ, свесить ножки с кромки крыши
И наслаждаться звездопадом чьих-то судеб,
Среди которых нас с тобой уже не будет..._

----------


## Лев

> лесть в афиши?


Лезть в... :Yes4:

----------


## Kliakca

А он всё льстил, с ошибками играясь
И заходил, в надежде рассмешить.
Ну а она, на лодочке катаясь,
Хотела просто в это мире жить...

Здравствуй, Лёвушка.

----------


## Лев

> А он всё льстил, с ошибками играясь
> И заходил, в надежде рассмешить.
> Ну а она, на лодочке катаясь,
> Хотела просто в это мире жить...
> 
> Здравствуй, Лёвушка.


И тебя пусть хвори обойдут
И лодка не наполнится водой.
Почаще появляйся тут -
Ошибки будем исправлять с тобой :Smile3:  :br:

----------


## Black Lord

_Я пришёл...
Впусти?
Напился?
Не суди...
Да, виноват.
Не нашёл...
Прости...
Простился.
Пригласи...
Я буду рад.
Где бродил?
Не ведал...
Знаю.
Может мы...
Ты не одна?
Я забыл...
Не изменился...
Ключ?
В дверях...
Моя вина.
Позабудь...
Так будет лучше...
Я простил и ты прости.
Ухожу...
Желаю счастья!
Улыбнись
и не грусти._

----------


## Kliakca

> И тебя пусть хвори обойдут
> И лодка не наполнится водой.
> Почаще появляйся тут -
> Ошибки будем исправлять с тобой


Здравствуй, диду.
Как здоровье?
Извини что я ушла.
Пусть уход мой не в обиду.
Просто счастье я нашла.

Разлетелись грусть, печали.
Зло осталось под луной.
Небеса меня венчали
И влюбили в мир земной.

И тебе желаю счастья! :Tender: 
Вспоминать меня тайком.
Может даже в одночасье...
Посетить мой скромный дом.

----------


## Лев

> Здравствуй, диду.
> Как здоровье?
> Извини что я ушла.
> Пусть уход мой не в обиду.
> Просто счастье я нашла.
> 
> Разлетелись грусть, печали.
> Зло осталось под луной.
> Небеса меня венчали
> ...


Залетела в одночасье в этот дом,
След оставив в виде строчек в доме том.
Дедом сделать дочь не обещает...
Но хоть кто-то дедом величает. :Animals 007:

----------


## Kliakca

> Дедом сделать дочь не обещает...
> Но хоть кто-то дедом величает.


* * *
Твои улыбчивые губки 
и твой нежданный поцелуй,
нас уронил,
двоих, 
из шлюбки, 
в брильянты капель 
водных струй.

И растворились наши страсти,
в манящей,
мокрой 
пелене.
И смыло чёрные напасти...
Бог подарил его и мне. :Tender: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/5545019.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/5543995.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Kliakca

***
Расстерялся бедный Лёва.
Неожиданный сюрприз.
Не хотела, честно слово...
Вот такой судьбы каприз!

Лёвушка, не болей и почаще улыбайся, а я больше не буду надоедать своим появлением. Просто заглянула увидеть знакомые лица, а тут всё давно уже поменялось.
Будь счастлив! Люблю и целую. :Tender:  Передавай остальным приветик от меня.

----------


## Лев

> ***
> Лёвушка, не болей и почаще улыбайся, 
> а я больше не буду надоедать своим появлением. 
> Просто заглянула увидеть знакомые лица, 
> а тут всё давно уже поменялось.
> Будь счастлив! Люблю и целую. 
> Передавай остальным приветик от меня.


Слава Богу, не болею,
Ни о чём не сожалею.
Будет время, залетай
И меня не забывай. :Smile3:

----------


## tamara rabe

Настенька, взрослеешь. Много удачных находок! Приятно и хочется прочесть до конца. Появляйся почаще!  :flower:

----------


## Kliakca

tamara rabe, спасибочки. :Tender: 



> Слава Богу, не болею,
> Ни о чём не сожалею.
> Будет время, залетай
> И меня не забывай.


Как же мне тебя забыть?
Не смогла я разлюбить!
Так что будь всегда со мною,
В сладком сне и сердце...
ною... :Not I:

----------


## Лев

> tamara rabe, спасибочки.
> 
> Как же мне тебя забыть?
> Не смогла я разлюбить!
> Так что будь всегда со мною,
> В сладком сне и сердце...
> ною...


Ной сказал тебе: не ной!
Возвратись к себе домой. :Grin:

----------


## Kliakca

> Ной сказал тебе: не ной!
> Возвратись к себе домой.


Дом мой там, где песня льётся,
От зари и до зари.
Детским смехом отдаётся
Счастья импульс изнутри.
Так что всё со мной нормально.
Ноют пусть ветра в степи.
Вот бы встретиться реально...
Так что деда, не скрипи. :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Лев

> Дом мой там, где песня льётся,
> От зари и до зари.
> Детским смехом отдаётся
> Счастья импульс изнутри.
> Так что всё со мной нормально.
> Ноют пусть ветра в степи.
> Вот бы встретиться реально...
> Так что деда, не скрипи.


Не играю я на скрипке,
Да и кости не скрипят.
Если будешь очень прыткой,
В гости жду - шалом шаббат!

----------


## Angel_Stike

Очень проникновенно..

----------


## Kliakca

Дважды в год, 
своё рожденье, 
мне приходится
справлять...
Поворот,
судьбы мгновенье,
не воротится
опять...
Глыба камня,
жизнь в секундах,
звон стекла,
метала,
шум...
В небе пламя,
плачь 

нет, не могу...простите... :Tu:

----------


## Лев

> Дважды в год, 
> своё рожденье, 
> мне приходится
> справлять...
> Поворот,
> судьбы мгновенье,
> не воротится
> опять...
> Глыба камня,
> ...


Рад приветствовать тебя! :042: 
Что ты, Kliakca, там метала?
Из какого же металла? :Smile3:

----------


## Kliakca

> Рад приветствовать тебя!


Что то тянет меня
вдруг.
В этот тихо-мятежный
круг.
Где бродила утрами
я.
И была борода 
твоя.
Убежало смятенье
в мрак.
Я танцую по лужам
в такт.
Рада видеть тебя,
друг.
Позабыла обиды
слуг.

----------


## Лев

> Что то тянет меня
> вдруг.
> В этот тихо-мятежный
> круг.
> .


Идёшь свой дорогой,
Такою недотрогой.
Заходишь редко в гости,
Чтобы не мыли кости :Grin:

----------


## Kliakca

> Идёшь свой дорогой,
> Такою недотрогой.


Что-то в Лёвушке сломалось,
 Потерялась буква "Е".
 Вроде бы такая малость,
 Так простим же флуд звезде...

----------


## Лев

> Что-то в Лёвушке сломалось,
>  Потерялась буква "Е".
>  Вроде бы такая малость,
>  Так простим же флуд звезде...


А как ты догадалась,
Что "Е"-то потерялась?
А что со мною сталось -
Узнал про эту малость... :flower:

----------


## Ладушка

Вот  те раз! Какой сюрприз!
И не верь вот так вот  в случай!
Нами ваш привет получен.
Клякса, как живёшь? Делись. :Tender:

----------


## Kliakca

Как же сильно всё изменилось... сколько хороших людей уже нет... грустно...

----------


## Лев

Я здесь, Инезилья :Grin:

----------

